# Interesting Globe article on water bottles (and purification



## pedxing (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/154/science/Germs_can_lurk_in_water_bottles+.shtml


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2003)

Hmm. Very interesting article indeed. Kind of weird though how they jumped from bacteria remaining in bottles to the "biofilm"/filter topic.

I'll try the filling technique they describe. I typically use Aqua Mira now (I'm a former idione tablet user) and have never filtered water. How are others treating their water when in the backcountry?


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jun 3, 2003)

>  How are others treating their water when in the backcountry?

Greg,

I am a former filter user, have converted to iodine plus Vit C (to deiodize) use a couple of years ago.  OK, when you have a small pool of stagnant water a filter is _very much_ appreciated, but I arrange my trips to have running water.  It is lighter, but _much more_ to the point it is a heck of a lot less work.  Scoop up water, iodize, wait, put Vit C tablet in, drink.


----------

